# Lifestyles & Discussion > Bitcoin / Cryptocurrencies >  Why Aren't We Seeing Greater Adoption of Cryptocurrency? [VIDEO - Dash]

## Crashland

This was from DASH's presentation at the TNABC conference last week. I think it is a pretty good description of some of the challenges happening in the crypto space, and the strategic vision for the Dash project:




----
Dash remains my favorite altcoin for over a year now. A couple of links you might find helpful:

http://dashnation.com/chat - if you want to check out the Dash community (slack, forum, reddit)

http://dashvotetracker.com -- to keep tabs on the active projects in their decentralized budget system

----------


## kpitcher

Interesting vid, I didn't know of some of their future plans. I will agree on the usability argument that typically crypto is difficult for people to understand and use as is.

----------

